# outlook express 6 can't delete messages from inbox



## lensman1957 (Feb 15, 2007)

With my outlook espress 6 i can't delete messages from my inbox. I have completely deleted my deleted messages file but I still have the same problem. The only way that i can delete a message is by pressing shift and delete which permanently deletes it.


----------



## talldude123 (Nov 8, 2006)

Is this the administrator account of the computer that you are using?


----------



## lensman1957 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes it is. The only other place I download email is on my blackberry. Thanx for your help and I look forward to your suggestions.


----------



## victoria thomps (Jan 5, 2008)

lensman1957 said:


> With my outlook espress 6 i can't delete messages from my inbox. I have completely deleted my deleted messages file but I still have the same problem. The only way that i can delete a message is by pressing shift and delete which permanently deletes it.


----------



## yhojz (Jun 6, 2007)

You just have to create another Identity then make it the default one.
You can import your messages & accounts after.


----------

